# Anyone going to Midwest Furfest?



## PastelPaint (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone here going to Midwest Furfest? They recently released their programming and, I'm hyped! It'll be my first convention ever so, I get to miss school.


----------



## GoldenDruid (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm getting excited too! Can't wait.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 29, 2016)

I wish! You 'muricans get all the good cons.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll be going it sounds like. If you need I have room share available too.


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 29, 2016)

I may be going.  I live half an hour away from the hotel, so I won't have to book a room.  It will be my first con, but I will not be fursuiting (but that could change in the future).  I'm going it alone just to check it out and have a different kind of adventure.  It would be nice to meet other greymuzzles there.  Anyway, I hope to see other FA members there.


----------



## Chris-Kat (Nov 11, 2016)

My wife and I are going! This is our second convention and we are excited!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 11, 2016)

I want to go...but no clue how I would get there and affording a hotel room is impossible...


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm going. I hope to see some of you there. Might do the greymuzzle breakfast thing on Saturday.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> I'll be going it sounds like. If you need I have room share available too.


Hey, maybe I'll se you there.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Chris-Kat said:


> My wife and I are going! This is our second convention and we are excited!


Cool!  Maybe I'll see you two there.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

It's like a two hour train ride there so I COULD go...but my bank account says otherwise


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

A 2


tucakeane said:


> It's like a two hour train ride there so I COULD go...but my bank account says otherwise


A 2 hour train ride shouldn't cost that much.  What town do you live in?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> A 2
> 
> A 2 hour train ride shouldn't cost that much.  What town do you live in?



Bloomington/Normal. It's not that expensive, but factoring in travel, transit, food, room (wouldn't go for one day) and possibly buying merchandise...just can't afford it. Plus I typically work weekends.

Next year, maybe.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 11, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> I'll be going it sounds like. If you need I have room share available too.


i'd try to take you up on that offer...but my autism says "not gonna happen" unfortunately so does my bank account...so I'll have to try for next year...assuming the world is still spinning by then.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 12, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Hey, maybe I'll se you there.


That would be cool. If you want just shoot me a message while you are there and we can meet up if ya want.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 12, 2016)

Silver Wind34 said:


> That would be cool. If you want just shoot me a message while you are there and we can meet up if ya want.


I got a few years on you, if you're OK with that.


----------



## Silver Wind34 (Nov 12, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I got a few years on you, if you're OK with that.


No shits are given by me haha.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh god I want to but it coincides with my swimming and my school.

(stop thinking bad thoughts self happy thoughts happy thoughts happy thoughts)

and my parents won't let me miss anything for it. I wish they'd give me a little more freedom in my life. (HAPPY THOUGHTS, ASSHOLE!!!)


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Nov 12, 2016)

Got my work schedule for next month and it is perfect! I am totally going!!

Hopefully all the flights to O'Hare aren't full. Might be hard flying with a fursuit head in a jumpseat


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 14, 2016)

I wish. If not, then I will in the future. :3 I also got to have my own fursona and hopefully get it done soon. :3


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm never gonna be able to go. Not until I'm outta college, when furries are mainstream.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 14, 2016)

JayTheGryphon said:


> Got my work schedule for next month and it is perfect! I am totally going!!
> 
> Hopefully all the flights to O'Hare aren't full. Might be hard flying with a fursuit head in a jumpseat


I'm going, too.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 14, 2016)

Stop making me feel bad about how I'm gonna be stranded here until  I get outta college.


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone need someone to split a hotel room?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 22, 2016)

This guy looks badass...and scary!  Kinda hope I don't run into him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> This guy looks badass...and scary!  Kinda hope I don't run into him.


Wow! Fangtastic!!


----------



## Wyvern (Nov 22, 2016)

I wish! I've never been to a convention before and I'd love to check one out.


----------



## Elf-cat (Nov 22, 2016)

I might be going.

www.furaffinity.net: Yoah-cat costume 1.5 by Yoah-cat

Find me, hug me!


----------



## Laugh Kita (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm excited. It will be my second furry con and my.........I've lost track of how many cons I've been to over the years.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 27, 2016)

God, do I wish I could go. However I'm over in Ohio, so Anthrocon seems like a viable substitute.

Hell, I still have yet to attend a local furmeet.

Hell, I still have yet to meet another furry face-to-face!

All in due time, though. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 27, 2016)

I'll be there.  My first con. Feel free to say Hi if you see me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 27, 2016)

I still want to go so bad...


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 6, 2016)

Midwest Furfest was a blast. It was my first con, and I loved it! Met lots of furries and got a lot of hugs! I think the hugs were my favorite part of the con. Such a warm, friendly community. I will definitely be attending more furry cons in the future.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

As nervous I can be I really want to attend one ;c


----------



## Rant (Dec 6, 2016)

No, but there's a furball i kinda know who's been having housing issues for months and instead of sorting that crap he runs off to midwest furfest. Having a home is less important then a this con. Relly don't know what to do other then ignore his plea for help next week. Seriously he's homeless every other week.


----------



## Metalmaster32 (Dec 6, 2016)

I went to my second MFF this year and it was a blast!  The attendance soared from last year by nearly 1,400 attendees.  Just over 7,000 this year.  Definitely worth it if you can attend.


----------



## DuranWolf (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's me at Midwest Furfest. My little friend is Pop the Otter.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> View attachment 15733 Here's me at Midwest Furfest. My little friend is Pop the Otter.


Finally. Bhutrflai showed me where to go.


----------



## TheFeralWolfSniper (Dec 29, 2016)

PastelPaint said:


> Anyone here going to Midwest Furfest? They recently released their programming and, I'm hyped! It'll be my first convention ever so, I get to miss school.



Good for you...
I am far from other furries, miles away. The nearest con is in Philadelphia, the second nearest is MFF. Ehh...


----------

